# Questions on installing a Grizzly 3hp cyclone



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine was shipped yesterday, no word on arrival yet.
But I have a few questions:

1) Grizzly recommends a 40a circuit, but everyone seems to use a 30a circuit. My guess is that an occasional 30a breaker will trip on startup, so to avoid complaints Griz recommends a 40a circuit.
So, has anyone actually had problems with 30a circuit? I don't want to overdo it, but I also don't want to have to do it twice.
2) Grizzly says it is either 93" or 109" high depending on how you assemble the dust barrel. My ceiling is 105", so I obviously can't use the 109", but don't want a tiny barrel. Is there anything between the two, or am I stuck at 93".
3) I don't have a wall available and didn't want to spring for the steel frame. I intend on building a small "wall", supported by braces. Does that seem reasonable? Any problems you see?
4) I don't think I will be moving it, but as long as I am building something that could be moved, I figure I might as well put casters on it. As long as I use ones heavy enough for the weight, any problems having it on wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It's hard for me to imagine a 3 HP motor needing a 40 amp circuit, I think I'd chance a 30. Besides, finding a 40 amp plug/outlet may really tax your patience (I don't think they exist). I run my 5 HP on a 30 amp and haven't had a problem, but the Griz has a steel impeller and may have a good draw at startup. I'd still chance a 30 amp. As for the frame, you could build a really nice one out of Unistrut, put castors on the bottom if you want. Such a setup would be really top heavy, so that would be risky I would think. As for the dust bin, wait until you get it and check a few things. My Oneida came with a 35 gallon can that I didn't use. I put a 55 gallon drum under it be shortening the hose between the drum and the cyclone body a little (not quite 1/2). I had 105" ceilings at the time. You will need 2" or so between the motor and the ceiling for air, but you may be able to make it work...one other thought, you could build a custom dust bin that's larger than the small one but not as tall as the larger one. I may ahve to do that myself, we moved and I now have 96" ceilings.


----------

